# Sermons by Jonathan Hunt



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 10, 2007)

Hey, guess what I found on Sermon Audio? A heap of sermons by PB member Jonathan Hunt


----------



## JonathanHunt (Dec 10, 2007)

Who he?

What were the chances? I have been offline for over a week due to a house move. I get back online, click 'today's posts', and the first post I see is about ME? 

The online sermons have been listened to quite a lot in many countries, It is very suprising and a blessing. It is made possible by my dear friend Pastor Phillip Way.

Having my sermons on sermonaudio is rather like a mouse who appears in the elephant enclosure at the zoo. Me = mouse. Elephants = Beeke et al.


----------



## Wannabee (Dec 10, 2007)

Jonathan's a very gifted expositor. Listen, be convicted, be encouraged... and enjoy.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Dec 11, 2007)

Wannabee said:


> Jonathan's a very gifted expositor. Listen, be convicted, be encouraged... and enjoy.



Pish and tish. I'm about as gifted as a backward amoeba


----------



## BobVigneault (Dec 11, 2007)

I still haven't been able to tell if I'm hearing Jonathan or Ian Paisley. Their styles are very similar.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 11, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> I still haven't been able to tell if I'm hearing Jonathan or Ian Paisley. Their styles are very similar.



 Another Ian Paisley...the world is not big enough. This I have to hear.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Dec 11, 2007)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> BobVigneault said:
> 
> 
> > I still haven't been able to tell if I'm hearing Jonathan or Ian Paisley. Their styles are very similar.
> ...



Nothing like. I speak, he shouts.

Now, time for a Paisley joke...

'What did Ian Paisley say when he looked into the wardrobe?'

'We'll have no pot pourri here!'

Geddit?


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 11, 2007)

JonathanHunt said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > BobVigneault said:
> ...



I think you mean "no popery here"


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 11, 2007)




----------

